# how to build a "Counter-Balanced" Tilting flag pole base?



## Deckape

I recently acquired a 27'6" cast (I think) aluminum flag pole. It's a heavy duty commercial type, about 1/4" thick wall at the base. I want to mount it in a  "Counter-Balanced" Tilting base, for ease of service in the future. 
Does anyone have a formula for figuring the 'balance point' vs 'counterweight size' on a flagpole?
This is going to be a DIY project, that I can make myself. I can do my own welding, concrete, drilling, etc. I just need some pointers on the balance & pivot aspects of such a project.
Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I did not know there was such a thing, but found this site. It has some calculations on down the page.

http://www.poletech.com/TiltingPoles.aspx


----------



## Chris

Way out of my realm.


----------



## Deckape

oldognewtrick said:


> I did not know there was such a thing, but found this site. It has some calculations on down the page.
> 
> http://www.poletech.com/TiltingPoles.aspx



Great response and website Old Dog!! 
Thanks TONS! It's just what I needed!:rockin:


----------



## ME87

I would think it would be pretty straight forward to figure out the center of mass at home. Balance the pole across a 1" X 2" or something. What are you going to use as mass at the bottom? Some flags are fairly heavy so you may want to figure that out as well before doing any fabrication. Keep us posted. Looks like an awesome project.


----------



## Deckape

ME87 -
 My plan (now) is to measure up about 3'-10" from the bottom; place that point on a support.(the pivot point), then put the pole, flag, lanyard, and top-knot (the top decoration) etc. on a scale to get the weight that will be going up. 
Then for ballast, I will make weights that equal 95 - 105%% of the weight above the pivot. (I need to check this; I know one must out-weigh the other, I think it's the bottom)
The counter weights and the 3'-10" of flagpole will be supported between 2- 2" square steel tubes (1/4" wall) set in concrete 4-5' deep and sticking up 4' above grade. Pivot will be 2" below top of them, and made with brass pipe bushings press fit over a steel pivot bolt.
I will be proud to share pictures & actual info when I get it completed.


----------



## Chris

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I can't wait to see it.



Me Too! 

Where did you ever find a 27' pole at?


----------



## Deckape

Old Dog, It was a used pole we had for the Kansas Veterans & Family Reunion. It was replaced this past summer with a much larger pole. I don't know where it was before that. I think it may have been longer, and was cut down. I'm planning on getting the history on it which I will also post here if y'all want to hear my mutterings. LOL
I've attached pics of the new pole (top 2 pics), and the old pole [Mine] (bottom 2 pics), as shown, the old pole was flying about 31' and was tied to a wooden utility pole that we had used as our flagpole for many years. 
The new pole is a street light pole which was donated. I'm not sure how tall it stands but the guy standing by it is about 5'8". The flag in these pictures is a 4' X 6'. the old pole pictures show all 3' X 5' flags (4 of them on one pole; Again that is the one I am putting in my yard) 

View attachment IMG-20120718-00311.jpg


View attachment IMG-20120718-00312.jpg


View attachment DSC00101.jpg


View attachment DSC00102.jpg


----------



## Chris

Any progress?


----------



## Deckape

Chris said:


> Any progress?


I'm working on it, hope to post a progress report, and some info I've learned this weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Surely you have this finished buy now...


----------



## Deckape

Actually I haven't. With the drought, my water well ran dry on us and I  had to drill a new one, then other unrelated expenses and "Honey-do's" came up,  making it about a $10,000 summer to this point. I did find the info on  making it a counter balanced system, and have been gathering pieces and  parts. Now, it's just a matter of  digging holes, cutting tree roots, and finding the time.

I've tried to post a video on here that shows how I balanced the pole, but I don't know how or where it went   (Search for "counterbalancing a flagpole")
Anyway, here are the simple Layman's instructions on how to counterbalance your flagpole:

How I finally got the weight to counterbalance my flagpole so it could be tipped over for service. 
to accomplish this:
1. One needs to determine the "tipping point" (fulcrum).
2. Measure the length of each side of the fulcrum.
3. Divide the long end by the short end.
4. Weigh the long end.
5. Multiply that weight times the result of #3 above.
6. This will give the approximate weight needed to counterbalance the upper portion of the pole.
NOTE: Remember to allow for the flag, hardware, and halyard (rope) when doing these calculations. The lower end weight MUST EXCEED the upper end for it to work safely & reliably.


----------



## Chris

Have you had a chance to work on the flag pole?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Surely, you have this done by now,


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

oldognewtrick said:


> Surely, you have this done by now,



The " appears to easy, quick "  sometimes out weighs the " final result "
At least that is what I found out.
Sign me easy to get side lined and talked out of many tasks ..... but they still await if I have another hundred years to procrastinate.


----------



## Deckape

Actually, the project isn't dead, but I almost was. In Dec '13, I had a double aortic aneurysm repaired, and 2 weeks later, I  fell 16' off a ladder, breaking a hip. I'm just now getting where I can  do stuff around the house again. Nothing ever seems to go easily ya know?
I did get the counter weight problem  resolved,, 2 pieces of 3" solid steel round bar stock (about 66 Lb ea). 
Now it's a matter of getting the guts up to drill a 1" hole for the  pivot pin & brass bushings in the pole. Then to figure out where to  put it in the yard. Had I positioned it in '13 as the plan was, I would  have had to remove it and re-set it somewhere else, when we got a new  camper. The folding pole would have been  in the way of getting the camper into the yard, and backed into the shop.
All good things come to he that waits! I am getting closer, but it's not like on TV, where the job is done in an hour with commercial breaks.


----------



## Deckape

oldognewtrick said:


> Surely, you have this done by now,


ODNT;
Clean out your mailbox for an important message... (All of mine are important, LOL)


----------



## oldognewtrick

Done.......


----------



## odorf

Deckape said:


> Actually I haven't. With the drought, my water well ran dry on us and I  had to drill a new one, then other unrelated expenses and "Honey-do's" came up,  making it about a $10,000 summer to this point. I did find the info on  making it a counter balanced system, and have been gathering pieces and  parts. Now, it's just a matter of  digging holes, cutting tree roots, and finding the time.
> 
> I've tried to post a video on here that shows how I balanced the pole, but I don't know how or where it went   (Search for "counterbalancing a flagpole")
> Anyway, here are the simple Layman's instructions on how to counterbalance your flagpole:
> 
> How I finally got the weight to counterbalance my flagpole so it could be tipped over for service.
> to accomplish this:
> 1. One needs to determine the "tipping point" (fulcrum).
> 2. Measure the length of each side of the fulcrum.
> 3. Divide the long end by the short end.
> 4. Weigh the long end.
> 5. Multiply that weight times the result of #3 above.
> 6. This will give the approximate weight needed to counterbalance the upper portion of the pole.
> NOTE: Remember to allow for the flag, hardware, and halyard (rope) when doing these calculations. The lower end weight MUST EXCEED the upper end for it to work safely & reliably.



get an account at http://www.dailymotion.com/us
its free,  upload to there,  follow directions.easy

then copy paste url to here

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2fd5ce_bottle-hop-edit-2_sport"]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2fd5ce_bottle-hop-edit-2_sport[/ame]


----------



## havasu

Great shooting. WHat are you using? A ruger 10/22 with a Leupold scope?


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'm gonna guess .223


----------



## havasu

If so, that would be $30 worth of ammo, and one hell of a magazine.


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's only money.....


----------



## Deckape

havasu said:


> Great shooting. WHat are you using? A ruger 10/22 with a Leupold scope?


From the looks of it laying on the bridge rail, I'd say AK-47 with factory firewood & 30 round banana clip. still good shooting!
 I  didn't see any optics on it, nor any red or green dots in the water. I  pick Frodo to be on my side when the Zombies come!


----------

